# Perches For Widowhood Hens



## ken123 (Dec 9, 2013)

hi im new to the site and iv just seen the wildwood hen boxes that close them self when a bird goes in can any body tell me how to make them iv never seen them before in the uk thanks


----------



## ken123 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think ceee0237 made a one iv sent him a message but no reply yet


----------

